
Frank Lloyd Wright Loved to Hate New York - overwhelm
https://www.theamericanconservative.com/urbs/why-frank-lloyd-wright-loved-to-hate-new-york/
======
dforrestwilson
Taking an Uber into Manhattan 2 nights I was struck by the beauty and grandeur
of the city at night.

Then over where we came out of the tunnel and onto the island it turned out to
be garbage day. Heaps of trash everywhere. Homeless wandering around. Minimal
trees or greenery.

Still glad I moved away, but it is nice to visit, and it is in many ways a
great city.

~~~
robbyt
Every day is garbage day, somewhere in NYC

~~~
DrFunke
And every day it looks like the garbagemen are on strike.

------
cagenut
Those towers sound pretty cool. Has anyone else tried the spiraling or even
just tapering floors idea?

~~~
ehmorris
One was eventually built, sort of:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Price_Tower](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Price_Tower)

~~~
cagenut
thank you

~~~
wahern
I stayed at the hotel there several years ago: 1 night in a regular room and 1
night in the suite. If you stay, I highly recommend splurging on the suite so
you can experience more of the design elements and have a chance to soak them
in.

One interesting aspect of the design is that electrical outlets were far more
plentiful than was standard at the time of construction in the 1950s, but IIRC
Wright had already spec'd those out in the original design from the 1920s. If
you stay in the suite you get to _experience_ how convenient this is,
convenient even compared to modern construction, rather than simply being told
about it during a walk-through tour. (The regular rooms are too small to have
many outlets.)

The Arts Center shop also sold a nice range of reproductions, like garden
sculptures. You could probably find them (the authentic reproductions)
elsewhere, but probably not all together like that; you can't know what to
look for if you haven't seen it available.

